# Rescue urinating outside litterbox



## kerryelizabeth (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I recently rescued a 7 year old ragdoll from a foster home that had 16 other cats that didn't get along with little Gracie. Well she started urinating outside of her litter box at that home and since coming here has been doing the same thing, even though she'll poop in the litter tray so I don't think it's a problem with the tray itself. 

Anything I can do to help her? I know it's stress related because she got a clean bill of health from the vet so it's probably from the move, and it's in no way going to affect my decision to keep her (I've fallen for her already) but I don't own a washing machine and having to wash everything by hand all the time is getting pretty tough. 

Anything I can do to retrain her? Or help her out at all? I was thinking maybe a feliway in that room or something but not sure if that'll help.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Jun 27, 2011)

Just read the sticky on this. Here's what I have:

It is a one cat household with two litter trays that are both located in different rooms to the food and water, and are scooped literally every time there's anything in it and topped up with fresh litter. Cleaned once a week thoroughly with pet safe cleaning stuff. Litter trays are also easy to find but away from the hallway.

I also took her to the vet and was given a clear bill of health. I'm not really sure what else to do so I'm going to grab a Feliway and see if that helps any.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little girl! She sounds lovely.

More information is needed.

How long has Gracie been with you?

What sort of diagnostics did the vet do?

What are you feeding her?

Is Gracie spayed? I would assume she is, but it's always better to ask.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you so much! I've always wanted a ragdoll but always said I'd want my first cat on my own to be a rescue rather than a kitten bred for pedigree so when I stumbled across her, I was ecstatic! Felt just like fate 

I've only had her since Tuesday so I know this is really a stress thing more than anything else and I'm more than happy to be patient. I don't even care about my things, all I want to do is help her feel happy and comfortable here so really that's what I was asking about.

The vet checked her eyes, ears and teeth, checked for UTIs and bladder problems (cystitis and bladder stones/crystals) and checked her heart beat and stuff because she has a heart murmur. All came back perfectly normal and fine :3

She is currently being fed Applaws Cat Food in cans as a supplementary. The wet food type with no additives or anything. She also has a complete dry food down (James Wellbeloved) all day, including overnight. Multiple bowls of water dotted about, one in every room. I'm switching her to the Applaws wet pouches as soon as they arrive since they're a complete food instead of a supplementary. Just had to grab what I could at the time and have since ordered the complete from Zooplus.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh and yes she is spayed


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

> checked for UTIs and bladder problems (cystitis and bladder stones/crystals)


In what manner is what I meant? A urine sample taken from the bladder and sent out for a culture? I don't think there is any way to actually check for cystitis, it is caused by inflammation (often a result of stress, as you suspect)

Getting her on an all wet diet will be a good start. I would stop free feeding now, start her right away on a schedule, then as you get the complete wet foods in, phase out the dry all together.

Try to find out the carb content of the foods, low carbs are better for urinary tract health.

If she has stress induced cystitis a supplement that is anti-inflammatory may be helpful, such as something containing glucosamine and d-mannose.

I know there are products available in the UK for this, not sure of them (I am not in the UK, but I do have a cat who takes a glucosamine supplement for UT health, and she also gets d-mannose on a pulse schedule (two weeks on, three weeks off)

I'm sure others will have ideas on how to reduce her stress too, though time as she settles in will take care of most of that.

How is she in her new home? Has she found herself a Safe Spot? Is she friendly and social, or still hiding away?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

kerryelizabeth, I agree with lorilu^^ - a cat who has any kind of bladder problem [such as cystitis] is much better on a low carb wet food diet. Fluid levels will inevitably be higher on a wet food diet so the urine will be more dilute, the cat will empty their bladder more often, so less chance of crystals forming (which is more likely to happen in concentrated urine).

Whilst you are weaning her on to a wet food diet try and feed a dry food that is low in carbs. This would be Thrive dry food, which has the lowest carbs at 8%. [James Wellbeloved is a good bit higher than that in carbs as it contains brown rice, white rice, maize, and potato]. As always with dry food it is vital measure out the exact amount per meal, according to her weight as per the manufacturer's recommendations.

D-Mannose supplement, as recommended by lorilu, has good results

Amazon.co.uk: d-mannose

or there is Cystophan

Protexin Veterinary Cystophan Capsules, Pack of 30 Capsules: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

or Cystease, which contains similar ingredients to Cystophan

Cystease Advanced Urinary Tract Support for Cats (Pot Size: 30 Tablets): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

this litter is eye wateringly expensive to buy but the cats do seem to find it irresistable. It also clumps really well and lasts ages
Mainland UK delivery only (excluding Highlands). Cat Attract Premium Clumping Cat Litter 18kg. With Herb Additive.: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> this litter is eye wateringly expensive to buy but the cats do seem to find it irresistable. It also clumps really well and lasts ages
> Mainland UK delivery only (excluding Highlands). Cat Attract Premium Clumping Cat Litter 18kg. With Herb Additive.: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


That is a very good idea Paddypaws! I've never needed to use it but I have read countless success stories on it over the years. They also make a litter additive, I am not sure if that would be as effective as the litter, but maybe more cost effective if expense is a real problem.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lorilu said:


> That is a very good idea Paddypaws! I've never needed to use it but I have read countless success stories on it over the years. They also make a litter additive, I am not sure if that would be as effective as the litter, but maybe more cost effective if expense is a real problem.


I did not find the additive to work as well as the litter I am afraid to say.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder if the position of the tray may perhaps bother your new Ragdoll. If she has come from a multi-cat household she may be afraid of being attacked especially in a situation when she's volnurable. Maybe she would prefer a quite spot but somewhere she can still observe the room and check if anybody is approaching. Try to see the environment around through your cat's eyes 

Can you describe where exactly the trays are?


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

(Remembered the password from my main account so I've moved back here)

I just bought some of that litter! I hope it helps her  

In terms of what tests they did, they made Gracie pee into a kidney bowl and because there was an absence of blood and the bladder felt soft and it didn't seem to hurt her they said that cystitis was probably not pleasant. They did send the urine sample off though and I'm back to the vets on Tuesday for another check up and to see how she's doing. 

I also ordered a Feliway from Zooplus last night to hopefully reduce her stress levels. One of the trays is in a little alcove in the kitchen that's sort of in the open but tucked out of the way, and the other is in my bathroom behind the door. Yet she chose to pee on my dressing gown this evening, even pulled it off the hook it was on lol. She seems to just prefer soft things like beds and clothes to the actual litter tray, even though she poops in the tray just fine.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Seeking out soft things to pee on is often an indication of pain when peeing. She instinctively wants to do it on something soft so it doesn't hurt. Bacterial infections can cause this, as can crystals, or simply inflammation in the bladder or urethra that can't be tested for or seen, it has to be assumed. 

Absence of blood doesn't mean absence of pain. 

Hope you can get to the cause easily, so she can feel better. Incidentally I use d-mannose not only for my cat but for myself, since I am prone to bladder discomfort. The d-mannose works very fast at helping me feel better.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Booked into the vets at 4:30pm tomorrow so I'll be able to update everyone on little Gracie then. As for today, she peed on my toilet mat but did try to go in her litter tray earlier but left no evidence. Nothing came out so I'll update the vet with all that tomorrow. I hope my princess is okay =/


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gracie's peeing does sound like she might have cystitis or some kind of infection. A course of ABs and / or pain relief and an anti inflammatory jab usually do the trick.
Hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck at the vets today


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

The vet definitely doesn't think it's medical. He said her bladder is very soft and was only half full and if she had cystitis then she'd be trying to go every two minutes instead of holding off all day and only going once or whatever. He thinks it's stress related, however I am booked in again on the 6th of May to see if there's any improvement or if she's still doing it. 

I told him about her only seeking out soft things etc but he says she shows no discomfort when he pokes and prods her or anything of that type. I'll be honest, I'm not all that happy with her treatment there so I'm going to be calling around other vets tomorrow to see how they fare with my questions and cross examination. Hopefully I'll find a better clinic.

If anyone could recommend any in the Ipswich area, I'd very much appreciate it though. This vet seemed very set in his initial diagnosis of stress and I'm concerned that he doesn't even seem willing to try some mild pain relief to see if it helps her =/


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update. So did the vet suggest a course of action to remedy stress? I think getting a second opinion is a good idea. 

In the meantime, do you have any space for a third tray? Just to see if this makes any difference. If so, maybe you can try a different cat litter in there. Something soft and fine almost like sand. 

How does your kitty seem in herself? Is she seeking your company? Is she active? It's likely she's still adjusting to her new environment. Ragdolls are very laid back but don't forget your Gracie moved from a multi-cat household to your place and this is a big change. This is change for better but she may need time to process it. Maybe you could try this calming supplement called Zylkene. It's available without prescription online (eg AMAZON) and from your local vet.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

He suggested a Feliway diffuser (which I already ordered and it's on the way) and also possibly retraining her to use her tray and if that doesn't work then a behavioral therapist. That's literally all her recommended. 

Besides the Feliway and getting a second opinion, I admit I'm rather lost. I'm happy to wash things many many times but I just don't want it to be a medical issue being undiagnosed.

She seeks my company all the time. She's also ever so playful and loves to wander around and explore. She's eating well and drinking well and seems content enough even though she does still hate loud noises and hides under the chair sometimes.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

What litter do you currently use? Have you tried different ones? I have similar problems with one of mine and whilst I think there are various contributing factors, the main one recently seemed to be that she was finding the litter uncomfortable. She would still use the tray to poo but would wee on rugs/bags/cardboard etc. I finally realised when I noticed how when she was using the tray to wee it was right at the edge, she wasn't covering it and I noticed she was biting at her paws as well. I changed back to GG litter and she improved massively - still get the odd one but I don't think it will ever fully resolve.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

She's currently using Catsan but I ordered some of this and will be seeing if it helps when it arrives:

Mainland UK delivery only (excluding Highlands). Cat Attract Premium Clumping Cat Litter 18kg. With Herb Additive.: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

kerryelizabeth134 said:


> Besides the Feliway and getting a second opinion, I admit I'm rather lost. I'm happy to wash things many many times but I just don't want it to be a medical issue being undiagnosed.


I'll echo a question posted ^^ by Rox666: what type of cat litter do you currently use? Maybe a different brand/texture can fix the problem.

EDIT: just saw your reply. Catsan is really hard. My Ragdoll hates any cat litter with hard bits and used to visit the bath mat in the bathroom in protest when I had Nature's Gold.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed that the litter change works. 

I tried that litter once and honestly there was no difference in preference between that and Golden Grey. I started on them both at the same time (switched from Oko) and I think just the change to the sand like soft litter was all that was required. Obviously the cat attract does work for some, just like Feliway does for some as well (it has never helped here) - every cat is different and I'm sure you will eventually find a solution.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

So had a second opinion from a different vet today and they said from what I'd described it sounded like cystitis caused by stress. So they gave her an anti-inflammatory shot and prescribed more anti-inflammatory stuff and some cystitis tablets to be given twice a day with food. I have another appointment in two weeks for a check up.

Also told to keep up with the Feliway and try the change of litter too :3


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

She just peed in her brand new Trixie Minou Cuddly Cave bed. HOW DO I CLEAN IT?! Please help :'(


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Whoops! I just looked that bed up on Zooplus and it says hand wash at up to 30 degrees. Don't know if there's anything cat friendly you can wash it with, pets at home will probably have some if so. If not I would put it in the sink or the bath and hand wash with something harmless like Lux soap flakes, I always used those when my children were babies. Then put some of the anti enzyme stuff you can get from pets at home/online/most vets as that will remove all traces of the smell. If she can still smell it she'll be more likely to wee on it again. 

Hope you get her sorted soon.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww sorry to hear your kitty went to pee in her bed. It's possible she now associates the tray with a discomfort when she pees. Perhaps you could buy a completely different litter box as well as completely different cat litter. Do you have PetsatHome nearby or a pet shop to do some shopping today? 

As far as I'm aware cystitis can be very painful. If Gracie has another accident today, perhaps you could call your vet to ask if a course of pain killers could help.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

The breeder of Teddy said she would clean cat bedding etc with Napisan. Used by Terry towelling nappy using mothers to totally clean their nappies.


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been looking at different threads because my kitten resolutely refuses to use the litter trays provided. I have just ordered the Cat-attracting litter, so fingers crossed for success.xx


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I am finally making headway with the kitten. There are now 3 litter trays- one with Puppy Training pads, one with Maizy and one with the cat attracting litter. Having treated the area where she was toiletting, and moving the trays around, she has now begun to use the high sided tray with the cat attracting litter. It's in our front room-but far better than using the floor.
I've also plugged in a feliway diffuser and I think she is settling in,too.xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a Ragdoll who often misses the litter box, he will place his back legs in the box and toilet but occasionally his bum misses the tray, this morning he had poo'd on the lip/rim of the litter tray. He is not deliberately toileting outside the litter box even though there are times when his poo is on the carpet, it has simply rolled off the lip/rim.

Firstly I use Simple Solution to thoroughly clean the area to avoid a habit forming. 

The corner litter tray isn't big enough for him, even though it is the largest commercially available corner litter tray. He only has problems with this particular litter tray.


----------

